# Please help with Midi keyboard



## Jord

My focusrite Saffire Pro 14 arrived earlier and i haven't had any luck connecting it up to my Mac/Logic Pro 9 and my Electric Piano (which has Midi)

the equipment im using is 
Yamaha Clavinova 170
iMac
Focusrite Saffire Pro 14
Superlux HD 681B open back headphones

I've connected the audio interface to the mac via firewire, headphones connected into audio interface, midi 5-pin cable from audio interface to midi keyboard, but i can't figure out how to get the piano playing into Logic, also which way round does the midi cable go if i want to play into the keyboard and record into logic?

Please help im dying too record


----------



## Crudblud

I don't have Logic, but it should have something in the preferences menu that will allow you to select a MIDI controller, if your keyboard/interface isn't in the drop down menu, then you'll need to reboot. Firewire doesn't work the same as USB, and any hardware using it needs to be connected and switched on when you start up your computer.


----------



## Jord

Okay thanks  i'll give that a go now!


----------



## Jord

Hmmm it's not working  My piano (Midi Out) is connected to Audio Interface (Midi In) which is connected via firewire to my mac if that helps? 
On preferences i've selected Input and Output device as Saffire, so i don't whats going wrong


----------



## Crudblud

I'm pretty sure the output should just be set to default.


----------



## Billy

Hi, You can get a MIDI cable that has a USB computer connector at one end and two MIDI puts at the other for $10.00 at Amazon. I used to have one and I used it for a while with Reason software. 
Billy


----------



## Kopachris

Under /Applications/Utilities, there should be a "midi setup" or somesuch utility, which IIRC, you must run before you can use MIDI devices on a Mac. Been a while since I've used a Mac, though, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Jord

Nevermind guys thanks anyway, just me being an idiot i just needed to highlight the record button on the Logic Interface


----------

